# صيانة هياكل ومحركات



## zezocool1994 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

اولا السلام عليكم وتحياتى لو سمحت عايز منكوا ردود لافادتى

هل يوجد فى جامعة القاهرة كلية الهندسة قسم صيانة هياكل ومحركات ولا لا لانى عايز ادرس صيانة هياكل ومحركات وفى ناس قلولى ان الصيانة والتدريب العملى فى المعاهد بس انا عايز باكلريوس هندسة فى صيانة هياكل ومحركات هل يوجد هذا فى جامعة القاهرة ولا اخد باكالريوس الاول وبعد كدا ارجع اخش معهد لان لايوجد مجال تصنيع فى مصر والخليج وعمل مهندس الطيران محدود بالله عليكم عايز افادة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الظاهر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

طبعا فى قسم هندسة طيران وفضاء جامعة القاهرة وبعد ذلك توخذ بيزيك وبعد رخصة صيانة الطائرات كل دة بعد 18 شهر من البكالوريوس


----------

